# Heart Somersaults - Palpitations



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

So things were going so well for almost two weeks.
My heart feels like it's flipping over in my chest again.
This triggers anxiety for me. I tell myself everything's okay but it's like a wave I cannot stop. My Dr. gave me Ativan. She wants me to take it when I feel anxiety coming on. I cannot stand the way I feel when I take it. 
Pick the better of two evils, I guess. :confused0079:

Any suggestions on the heart palipitations (I assume that's what it is...I have been checked and checked again and my heart is fine)? I have been doing breathing exercises and it helps (my mind) somewhat. I am conviced that all of this has everything to do with my hormones/my cycle. It seems to be following a pattern.

ANYWAY.......On a positive note 

I am going on a 10 day vacation...yeah!! 
We leave Thursday  We are going to the beach to build sand castles and relax..ahhh I can't wait.

I hope everyone is doing well. Have a great week 
God Bless hugs3
-Christi


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have had heart palpitations at least since age 19 and thought it was due to nerves. Thought it was just a part of life at that early age and on. Also have MVP which I think heart palpitations is also a symptoms of. So don't really know which caused the heart palpitations or perhaps both - double whammy. However, heart palpitations disappeared immediately after RAI treatment and I am happy to say I am heart palpitations free for 13 years now.

Have fun on your beach vacation. I just got back from my day vacation of three months at the Lake. You will have a relaxing, great, enjoyable fun!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I have heard alot about MVP...how is that diagnosed?
I have had echo's done, and everything is fine. I am really not concerned that it's anything serious. I have just seen alot of people discuss MVP.

YES, I am certain that it will be a great vacations, thanks.

-Christi


----------

